
What It Costs to Maintain an Older House - skybrian
https://www.theamericanconservative.com/urbs/what-it-actually-costs-to-maintain-an-older-house/
======
NTDF9
Interesting post. As I drive down the north east, I get the same vibe of dying
cities and towns. But the problem is different. The northeast is just ugly and
downtrodden as compared to the west coast.

Most houses were built long ago. They need significant upkeep. People living
are older in age. No new industries booming. No new migrants (from other
states and definitely much fewer from other countries).

But the prices of houses are sky high, property taxes are too high. If it were
not for the top universities here, the north east would be much like Akron.

